# Stickerless Zhanchi



## Eleredo (Nov 12, 2011)

I just ordered a stickerless Zhanchi. I'm wondering if the plastic easily shows scratches after let's say a thousand solves? How's the quality of the core? Does it break easily? I hope it's quite the tough cube cause I accidentally tend to throw my cube three meters away when doing x2's. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kpcube (Nov 12, 2011)

It's really sturdy actually. As with all cubes there is only a certain amount og abuse it can take but i've dropped in and such and have not had issues other then having to push pieces back together a bit but it's nothing so bad that falls apart. the core is great i've had no issues. My question is how do you manage to do that? 3 meters is a substantial distance comparatively.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 12, 2011)

I think you should have gotten a stickered ZhanChi...stickerless cubes aren't allowed in competition.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

^ What if he doesn't want to go to a competition? Many people _have_ stickerless cubes.


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 12, 2011)

kpcube said:


> It's really sturdy actually. As with all cubes there is only a certain amount og abuse it can take but i've dropped in and such and have not had issues other then having to push pieces back together a bit but it's nothing so bad that falls apart. the core is great i've had no issues. My question is how do you manage to do that? 3 meters is a substantial distance comparatively.


 
I'm glad to hear it is quite sturdy.  Well, I don't really know how I manage to do that. It just happens in the blink of an eye when I made my cross and perform x2 as fast as I can (I make the cross on top). It happens only once in 250 solves or so though and when it happens, I almost always manage to catch it before it jumps off, but very rarely it goes wrong and then the cube smacks on the ground. :fp



IanTheCuber said:


> I think you should have gotten a stickered ZhanChi...stickerless cubes aren't allowed in competition.


 
I do know about that but I already have a good GuHong for competition use. The reason why I ordered this stickerless ZhanChi is because I solve the cube way too much (sometimes up to 400 times a day) and that makes my stickers chip in no time. I applied new stickers two weeks ago and they're already starting to chip again. Now I'll be able to solve my stickerless ZhanChi and save my GuHong for competition use.


----------



## kpcube (Nov 12, 2011)

Eleredo said:


> I'm glad to hear it is quite sturdy.  Well, I don't really know how I manage to do that. It just happens in the blink of an eye when I made my cross and perform x2 as fast as I can (I make the cross on top). It happens only once in 250 solves or so though and when it happens, I almost always manage to catch it before it jumps off, but very rarely it goes wrong and then the cube smacks on the ground. :fp


 
Ahhhahhh reason to learn cross on bottom? I think so. Also it will really help to look into F2L. I drilled first pair recognition for 2 week and dropped 4 seconds of my avg..... yeah it was sort of a big problem with my solves.


----------

